# Are Bully's APBT's?



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

This question is very easy to answer. If you leave out biase and opinions.
Yes, the Bully is an APBT. Why? Please look at the history of the APBT. The APBT came from breeding different breeds together to get it. Now, what was the mix of dogs and how many has never been proven. Since the dog was made by different people, they all used a different formula. This has happened all through the history of these dogs. Each bloodline was known(and bred) for their own characteristics. To get these characteristics, they bred certain ones a certain number of times to create it. Bully's(yes I know some are crossed, but not all) were breed for certain characteristics also. Now, you might say they look different, act different, and everything else, but alot of the game bred dogs now look different, act different, and everything else also. It was almost un heard of to have an APBT over 40-45 lbs. Now alot of Colby, Jeep, Boudreaux, Eli, Chinaman, etc.. have them over45lbs. Here is my rationalization on this. Since we do not know the exact formula from the begining, we cannot assume we know. If I take an APBT and breed it to one of the original breeds, I still have an APBT. AKC got there standard from a Colby dog. They AKC calls it American Staffordshire. The American Staffordshire has a different look and standard than the UKC and ADBA APBT. How can you have a different standard from the same exact dog? Because these dogs were born from different breeds and you are able to breed them to get different looks. Like I stated earlier, leave out opinions and biase and look at the genetics and what is possible with multiple breeds being used for one new breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

is a bulldog APBT?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Except that Dave admitts to crossing in mastiff and other bully breed to make his dogs larger and thicker...other than that they are practicly the same thing!


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

A bulldog isn't an APBT.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Let s call all dogs pit bulls,that way we don t need to care about silly things such as "standard"


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is something taken directly from the AKC website:
These dogs began to find their way into America as early as 1870, where they became known as Pit Dog, Pit Bull Terrier, later American Bull Terrier, and still later as Yankee Terrier.

In 1936, they were accepted for registration in the AKC Stud Book as Staffordshire Terriers. The name of the breed was revised effective January 1, 1972 to American Staffordshire Terrier.

As far as Dave saying he did that, please tell me you taped the conversation between him and you or anyone else, where he stated that. Now, I am not saying he did or didn't do it. I don't know, but if he did and there is proof, please show. I stated to keep opinions and all out of it. 
As far as opinions:
I believe some of these dogs have been mixed. I also believe you have hung papers in every bloodline. I saw today on craigslist in new orleans, a guy wanting to buy unused registration papers. I reported it, but they didn't take it down last I saw. People are gonna like the type they like, but don't say one isn't something because it looks different than you like. I personally don't like the longer muzzle APBT, but I wouldn't say it isn't an APBT.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

what you are ASKING for is people OPINION. You are asking a question that people will respond to either their own believes, even you put your opinion on your last statement. Plus this topic has been beat to death on this forum, just do a random search and you will find SEVERAL threads on it.

Here is the American Bully break down. Please take note of the sentance that says
*"The American Bully breed evolved only through careful and selective breeding of various bull breeds in a program designed to place an emphasis on maintaining a loyal, devoted and steadfast temperament, while enhancing desired physical characteristics."*
Breed information for the American Bully


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I hat to post this again but oh well!!

Straight from Dave's mouth again.

Story // Dave Wilson Photographers // Eric Motanez, Eric "Ptah" Herbert


American Bully AKA "Bully"?


The quick answer is: An American Bully is a spin off the American Pit Bull Terrier. The same lineage and blood, but bred for generations for a different purpose and look. To understand this, you must first know some history behind the foundation breed and its directions.

The "Pit Bull" was a dog that came to form in the late 1800's. The purpose of this breed was to be the ultimate competitor. The breed was created for the sport of dog fighting, which for hundreds of years was a legal sport, celebrated by even the elite in society These dogs were bred to never waver in the heat of battle, hence the term "gameness." This term means to have the will to go on no matter what obstacles have to be overcome, even fatigue, and to never mentally quit or give up.

This "gameness" was the main trait bred into the breed. Another main trait was the breeds stability with people. The breed was so human tolerant that it would never bite the hand of a person, even in the heat of a match. This trait was bred into the breed to protect handlers and referees from getting bit while in a match. The breed was created to be the ultimate gladiator, but never to harm a human, thus the breed was never meant to have any human aggression.

The breed increased in size when it came to the US, and later adopted the final name of " The American Pit Bull Terrier". They used American in the name, because America is where the first registry created for the breed was formed. They used "Pit" in the name, because this was the name of the arena used in the sport they were created for. They used the word "Bull" in the name, because a "Bulldog" type was used in the creation of the breed. They used the word "Terrier" in the name, because a "Terrier" type breed was also used in the creation of the breed. A "Bulldog" type was used for power, build, and stability. A "Terrier" type was used for its tenacity and agility.

The first American Pit Bull Terriers were introduced for breed registration and acknowledgement to the only registry at that time, The American Kennel Club or "AKC." The AKC denied the breeds acceptance in its registry because the breed had no written breed standard; physical criteria that a breed should posses, written standards and descriptions of such. At this time the only trait heavily desired was "gameness." Since the AKC denied the breed to its registry, a new registry was formed, The United Kennel Club or "UKC." The UKC was created solely for this breed, and as years went on, a standard was written for the breed and adopted by the UKC.

There were still breeders who wanted the breed recognized by the AKC, so they decided to take lines from the breed and breed them in their own direction. They bred them for the purpose of companionship, and for the sport of conformation competition. Conformation competition is a show where the dogs are judged on their physical traits, movement, and handling, according to the written breed standard. These breeders wrote a new standard based on the one used by the UKC, and they continued to breed these dogs for 70 more years. Because of this the breed had changed in appearance and temperament. This spin off the original "Pit Bull" was no longer used for competition fighting, so their personalities, temperaments, and builds changed. This new breed was given the name "The American Staffordshire Terrier" or "Am. Staff". The AKC accepted the breed and now considers this a new breed of its own, and separate from the "Pit Bull". The UKC; however, accepts these Staffs as Pit Bulls and will allow them to be single registered with their registry as "Pits".

Dog fighting became outlawed in the 19th century in the US, and the UKC changed its purpose and standards for the breed. A group of the breeders of the game lines left this registry and created another registry called "The American Dog Breeders Association", or "ADBA". For generations these three registries all recognized the breed for different purposes and different standards, so the breed changed and spawned into different directions. Nowadays, the breed has been used for different types of conformation shows, weight pulling, companionship, and some even still breed the original game dogs. Due to these many directions, the breed has changed and spawned into many different forms and personalities, which brings us to where we began with Pit vs. Bully…

About seventeen years ago I started breeding to create the Razors Edge line… I started with a foundation of the AKC registered "Staffs", they carried the heavier builds, larger heads, and more mellow demeanors. We crossed in lines from UKC registered "Pits" to add more muscularity, more drive, and a harder look. After about seven years of blending and selective breeding, we came out with the look and personality that we were striving for. These dogs carried large blocky heads, short and square muzzles, full body muscularity, heavier bone structure, and just all around physically powerful builds. The personality was still to be stable and docile towards humans, but we also washed out a lot of the dog aggression that the original blood carried. In our minds we had created the ultimate companion dog.

These dogs had to be registered with the UKC, because it was the only registry that acknowledged all the spawns as the same breed. So we began competing in the UKC conformation shows. The dogs did very well and in time were given a slang name called "Bullies". This name was given basically to describe their build and the thicker look of the style. In time, "Bully" bloodlines spawned all over the US.

Razors Edge was just one of many of the "bully" lines. Other "bully" lines that are popular are: Greyline, Gottiline, Gaff, Watchdog, Camelot, DeLaCruz, Butthead, Royal, Kaos, Gangus Kahn, and many more. Even the Razors Edge bloodline spawned into other Bully lines like Remyline and Shortyline. A new look and style had formed, and its popularity spread worldwide The "Bullies" had began to make their own name and place within the breed. The love for the "Bullies" spread way beyond the UKC conformation show world. In time, the show world pushed for a direction that did not favor the "Bully" style. This left a large group of extremely diverse people, who were left with nowhere to compete and show off their dogs.

In 2003, a concept for a new registry was created for the purpose of the promotion, registration, and competition of this style of the breed, the "Bullies". Fanciers of the "Bullies" were already gathering in large numbers at BBQ style events. People from all over, and of all races would get together and host BBQ style events for the "Bullies". This provided a more relaxed atmosphere, usually with DJ's playing music, people barbequing , vendors selling "Bully" paraphernalia and gear; and breeders, owners, and fanciers of the dogs in the hundreds. These gatherings drew in large amounts of people, and especially Bullies.

A new registry was formed to accommodate these people and their dogs, so they had a way to compete with their style of dog. The registry decided to use the slang name already given to this style, "Bullies"; but, they also decided to add the name "American" to the title. This was to properly represent the nation of the breed's origin. The breed now was given the formal name, "The American Bully". The kennel club registry used the name, "The American Bully Kennel Club", or "ABKC". Now the breed had a name, a registry, and a way to compete! The biggest part of the "American Bully" goes beyond the dogs, and is the life style surrounding the breed and events. The "Bullies" now have a following worldwide, and Expo style events for these dogs bring in spectators by the thousands. The "Pit Bull" has been part of the urban world for decades now, but the American Bully is making its name as a new face in this world. You can see them featured on CD covers, music videos, and even magazine such as this one, which was created for the breed and the lifestyle.


The main differences between the "Pit" and the "Bully" are hard to state as facts, because there are many different style to the "Pit". So, we will us a general comparison using the generic form of the "Pit". Basically, an every day back yard "Pit Bull"

Head: The head of the typical "Pit" is somewhat blocky and should have some cheek structure. The "Bully" should have a nice size head, on the large side, with sculpted head, muzzle, and protruding cheek structure...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

From first hand experience.... NO! I have an APBT and an American Bully. Both are completely different in temperament, looks, and athleticism. Both are great dogs in their own way.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have owned AmBullies as well as APBT's too and I echo Neela here that NO they are not the same dog.

Look at the standard. Anyone can see the difference.

American Bully Kennel Club - 2008
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They don't even look the same lol

American Bully








American Staffordshire Terrier








American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

And on and on and on and on and on and on this topic goes again. :hammer:



> *BedlamBully I have owned AmBullies as well as APBT's too and I echo Neela here that NO they are not the same dog.
> 
> Look at the standard. Anyone can see the difference.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up for me and most people on this site IMO..


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

About seventeen years ago I started breeding to create the Razors Edge line… I started with a foundation of the AKC registered "Staffs", they carried the heavier builds, larger heads, and more mellow demeanors. We crossed in lines from UKC registered "Pits" to add more muscularity, more drive, and a harder look. After about seven years of blending and selective breeding, we came out with the look and personality that we were striving for. These dogs carried large blocky heads, short and square muzzles, full body muscularity, heavier bone structure, and just all around physically powerful builds. The personality was still to be stable and docile towards humans, but we also washed out a lot of the dog aggression that the original blood carried. In our minds we had created the ultimate companion dog.

These dogs had to be registered with the UKC, because it was the only registry that acknowledged all the spawns as the same breed. So we began competing in the UKC conformation shows. The dogs did very well and in time were given a slang name called "Bullies". This name was given basically to describe their build and the thicker look of the style. In time, "Bully" bloodlines spawned all over the US.
These are Dave Wilson's words. no where does it state he used mastiff or anything like that. It states he used AKC American Staffordshire Terrier( and AKC got this from the APBT, all they did was change the name. This is stated on AKC's website), and UKC APBT to crate RE. So, if the AKC admits they copied from the APBT, but changed their name, and Dave Wilson admits he used AKC and UKC(these are all stated facts and not opinions, and please, if you have facts that Dave used mastiff post it) to make the "bullies" then by these statements, "bullies are APBT. Looks have barely anything to do with it. APBT's in the 70's rarely got bigger than40-45lbs(like I stated earlier). Now the more APBT's are over 40-45lbs, so these will look different just like the different size muzzles and height all look different between bloodlines. So to just say they look different, they are different doesn't mean anything. Every picture that was posted under that bully looks different in height, weight, muzzle, and head shape, so there for which one is an APBT?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

heres my take....

American Bullies and American Pitbull terriers are both "PITBULLS"
but APBT is only an AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER
AB is only an AMERICAN BULLY
you dont have an American Pitbull Terrier Bully


kinda like cars,....

mustangs and torres are both FORD
but u dont have a Ford Mustang-Torres....
i only have a Ford-Mustang, just like i only have an APBT

think ur wrong buddy


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

If AKC says they used the APBT, but changed the name, them they are still the same dog. If Iadopt a child and change their name, they are still the same child.. So, if you use those same dogs, then they are still the same. The difference comes in this way: AKC used certain APBT for their AmStaff(because of certain traits) and only allowed those with the same traits to be bred and recognized by the AKC. This means they catered to selective breeding of certain APBT. They didn't breed APBT to other dogs to make the AmStaff. Check their site and read their own history on it. They say they used the APBT, but changed the name. The dog they used was a Colby Bloodline dog for their standard. They didn't use other types bred to an APBT. But, since iit was selective breeding, the dogs look different.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Let me get this straight... take the three dogs BedlamBully posted you think you can breed the two bottom dogs together and in 10 yrs they will look like the first dog?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think mgrmgr, you base alot of shat you say assuming that many breeds were bred together to make an apbt and whatever you think it's ancestry is. There is no way a dog can get such a refined specimen without it being original stock. It's the ideal shape. I'm not saying it's straight wild dog but it's basic characterisics have been intact since before the roman empire. Dogs of war. As far as I'm concerned bulldogs and boxers were spin offs at one time too. You never know. They are just less than the apbt is so I assume they are only part apbt LOL.

Edit: gotta realize alot of dogs get thrown in the bully category... Such as anything from big apbts to apbtxamstaff or the notorious apbtx anythingbutanapbt.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> Let me get this straight... take the three dogs BedlamBully posted you think you can breed the two bottom dogs together and in 10 yrs they will look like the first dog?


:hammer: marty ur so funny hhahah :hammer:

good point tho lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Come see our gentle 'bullies,' unfairly savaged by a currish editorial*

October 6, 2006 12:50 am

*AS PRESIDENT of Razors Edge and one of the founders of the American Bully*, I am appalled by your Oct. 3 editorial "Bully for the bulls?" Your statements are not only offensive but inaccurate.

The "Back 2 the Bullies" convention to be held tomorrow at the Fredericksburg Expo Center is not for the "celebration of the pit bull" as you allege; it is for public awareness of the American Bully. This is a new breed created more than 15 years ago, and it is a separate breed from the "pit bull."

*We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.*

Even the part of the lineage that is American pit bull terrier stems from United Kennel Club-registered conformation show dogs! There is also an American Kennel Club-registered show breed in the lineage of this breed called the American Staffordshire terrier. *Some breeders even included some bulldog lineage into their breeding*. This breed has been established for over 10 years now.

The American Bully Kennel Club was created for the registry and promotion of this breed. These dogs have extremely mellow demeanors and were bred for the purpose of companionship. If you had researched the breed or the event, you might have learned more about what you were falsely commenting on.

We have been hosting these shows for more than four years now and have a great track record with major cities all over the United States. These events have all been a success, and people continue to request them in their areas. We have people flying in from all over the United States, and even confirmed guests from Japan, Italy, and the Philippines.

These events have been amazing for bringing all types of people together from all over the world--all races and all genders. The amount of public support has been overwhelming. For this area, the event is also helping the local economy. Three major hotels in this area are sold out, not to mention all the restaurants and pet stores that stand to gain business. Major pet stores, pet-feed companies, rescues, animal shelters, attorneys, and other organizations and individuals are backing and sponsoring this event.

To talk about this event in the context of young girls murdered by a serial killer is sick. How do you think the families of those children feel seeing that incident brought back up and being used in association with a dog show?

Then to talk about a sanctioned dog show in connection with a mauling by a pack of dogs running at large? The dogs that mauled Dorothy Sullivan weren't even pure pit bulls. But whatever breed they were, the tragedy has no correlation with this show. The poor woman who was mauled deserves more respect than to be brought into a commentary about a dog show. This entire editorial was plain sick.

At our event, the local animal control office maintains a booth with a donations box set up for its shelter. Also with booths are dog-rescue organizations that inform the public about all the dogs being put to sleep in shelters. Also at show we have a task force that seeks to bring to justice illegal dog fighters. We have a lady who runs programs in the low-income areas of major cities, and who helps underprivileged children through working with dogs.

We have five nonprofit organizations manning booths. As people from all over the world come to our event, we even have the local police department working there to ensure the safety of all patrons and participants.

At our event, nothing illegal is being promoted, permitted, or advertised. We have done no wrong at all. Our event simply seeks to certain promote a breed in a positive way.

Your editorial misinformed the public about the nature of "Back 2 the Bullies" and the breed it highlights.

DAVE WILSON of Spotsylvania County is president of Razor's Edge, the main company sponsoring tomorrow's Back 2 the Bullies convention.

Come see our gentle 'bullies,' unfairly savaged by a currish editorial


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

see Marty, you are using opinion. You don't believe Dave on how he created RE. Have you tried doing it? Have you selectively bred AKC AmStaff and UKC APBT for 10 years? If so, let us see the outcome. Plus you are going off one picture of a bully. You are lumping all bullies into the look of that one. You are doing what most people that support BSL do, and that is lumping all into a catergory based on some. Like I said, some do look like they have been mixed while others don't. Not all RE dogs look like that. Not all bullies look like that.


----------



## mgrgmr (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice post Marty, and still Dave does not say HE used other breeds. He said others have. He said he used AKC and UKC. He didn't state that he used anything other than those. And like I stated earlier, the AKC AMStaff is the same dog as the UKC APBT.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

mgrgmr said:


> Nice post Marty, and still Dave does not say HE used other breeds. He said others have. He said he used AKC and UKC. He didn't state that he used anything other than those. And like I stated earlier, the AKC AMStaff is the same dog as the UKC APBT.


We blended different *breeds* together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was *one of the breeds* whose lineage is in the background of this breed, *but it is by no means the only breed behind it.*

I'm not even going to raise my blood pressure over it, I own APBTs not bully's... you want to show us what you have and what you call an APBT?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

here we go again:flush:...plain and simple if they were the same thing would they not be called the same thing? and would they not be bred the same!!??:roll: there are already so manny threads like this and they always end up the same way as always no matter how manny time you reword it. im sure you could find a good weeks of reading on this subject if you just dug around a bit. an american bully isn't a pit since to create an american bully an apbt is not the only breed of dog to creat them there are other breeds as well so it does not make sense to say they are the same thing when the apbt is only part of what makes an am bully an am bully.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

why not just stay with in the standard to stop all the confusion... why mess with perfection?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Marty said:


> We blended different *breeds* together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was *one of the breeds* whose lineage is in the background of this breed, *but it is by no means the only breed behind it.*
> 
> I'm not even going to raise my blood pressure over it, I own APBTs not bully's... you want to show us what you have and what you call an APBT?


EXACTLY!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I own both and sorry to say they are 2 totally diff breeds


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ah yes.... the bully VS apbt sh*t. LMAO

I have both breeds and they are ALOT alike, but NOT the same. Diffetent standards make a different dog. You wouldn't call an AB a rottie would ya? No! cause they are not the same, thats why they have different names


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Please, no! Not again...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

It it was "Are bullys pit bulls?" I would agree to that but "Are Bully's APBT's?" hell no!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Borrowed from The REAL Pit Bull - Info Center | Advocacy & Rescue | Education | Blog

"*Pit Bull--Capitalized*. The nick name of the breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT). The only breed that can rightfully be called a Pit Bull is the APBT. Any other use of the name is in fact erroneous.

*Pit bull--Not capitalized*. Also, pitbull, pittbull, and pitt bull. Used to describe Pit Bulls and any other similar, related, or look-a-like breed or mix. Also sometimes used to describe any type of dog used for pit fighting. Although it is technically incorrect to call anything but a purebred APBT a Pit Bull, use of the term "pit bull" to describe a specific group of dogs has become so commonplace in certain circles that I felt the need to include it in the list of definitions. Breeds that are typically referred to as pit bulls (including in breed-specific legislation): American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Bull Terriers and American Bulldogs, also any mix of the above mentioned breeds, or dogs that look similar to the above mentioned breeds"

I think you need to educate yourself on what you are talking about before you put it up for open discussion. and IF you are going to discuss something and ask someones take on it you should be willing to listen to what the other person has to say instead of being ignorant and thinking you know all.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> It it was "Are bullys pit bulls?" I would agree to that but "Are Bully's APBT's?" hell no!


I totally agree, for example. We raise labrador retrievers, the "American Labroador Retriever to be exact. Not alot of ppl know this but their are 2 different types of Labradors, the English and the American, both are very different in looks, activity, etc.

Then English lab is more bulky, shorter snout, more squared head, short legged and short tailed, plus they are a "show" labrador!! Then you have the American labrodor retriever who is long legged, long tailed, longer snout, and more athletic, and they are mainly used as hunting labs. Now I am not saying an English lab can't hunt but their bodies are truly different and an American lab can outlast them energy wise!!

Soooo my point is that an English and American lab are 2 different dogs totally but are both registered the same and are both labrador retrievers. The APBT and the bully are 2 very different dogs but are usually both registered the same and are both a Pit Bull, the bully is not an APBT as the English lab is not an American Lab!!

I know silly example but I couldn't help myself!

American Labrador Retriever









English Labrador Retriever









*Both are labs but totally 2 different dogs!!!*

American Pit Bull Terrier









AmBully









*Both are pit bulls but totally 2 different dogs!!*


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i guess ignorance is bliss! in no way or fashion are they the same breed!!!! 

please dont do this to yourself!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

mgrgmr said:


> (yes I know some are crossed, but not all)


Where they at?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

imstill waitin to see this dudes dogs.... i think he knows we are right and is afriad to post his Bullies up


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I think he's looking for this site... BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, RED NOSE PITBULLS, MI, CA, TX, FL

Just ran across it myself


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> I think he's looking for this site... BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, RED NOSE PITBULLS, MI, CA, TX, FL


Nice dogs, BUT that is definitely not an APBT as this person states *"Pitbull puppies are here at Mr. pitbull.com! Mr. Pitbull Kennels represent the highest quality American PitBull Terriers for sale anywhere!!"*

Uh, I think NOT!!!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, funny stuff.

i feel they belong in the Mastiff class, they are by no means terriers.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Where is my horse I need to kick it a few more times.... 

The answer to this question is very simple ... Anytime you breed away from the original standard of what a breed was intended to be .. You know longer have the same breed. The american bully and the apbt are clearly not bred to the same standards therefore they are NOT the same breed like it or not.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> *Where is my horse I need to kick it a few more times.... *
> 
> The answer to this question is very simple ... Anytime you breed away from the original standard of what a breed was intended to be .. You know longer have the same breed. The american bully and the apbt are clearly not bred to the same standards therefore they are NOT the same breed like it or not.


Lol, you kick one end a few more times and I'll do the same with a baseball bat to the other!

Seriously though, this topic has been played over and over again. They are not the same breed. I don't know why people keep insisting they are. People do a disservice to both breeds every time they try to say they are one in the same. How is the AmBully ever going to be taken seriously as it's own breed if people keep insisting they're APBTs? There are good people out there trying to do right by AmBullies and classify them as what they truly are. People who keep saying they're APBT are shooting down the work that these people are trying so hard to do.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Marty said:


> I think he's looking for this site... BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, RED NOSE PITBULLS, MI, CA, TX, FL
> 
> Just ran across it myself


I agree,those are nice looking AmBullies,definitely not APBTs...I do wonder why they keep insisting that they are APBTs when just by looking at the pics bedlambully posted that they are obviously very different looking dogs.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

for some reason, it seems like my ambully was not crossed with a mastiff, just because she is so small but her pedigree has got bully all over it, really weird because i thought i was getting a heavier dog.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well i do agree they arent the same breed, but you cant label every bully as pig as i and others have stated time and time again. if you tell these people their dogs are pigs and hippos, all it does is make urself look like an ass, and put them on the defence. just educate, if they dont get it, f*** it, u know? there are morons everywhere, its not going to change. just take it as it is everyone, bully's are bullys, apbt is an apbt. my dog is registered as apbt, with adba, but his bloodlines are R.E. and Gotti, i know its not RIGHT but what can you do. but hes also not a pig, hes got a nice build to him, as many others do on this board that have bully's. If your mom's a crackhead doesnt mean your going to be a crackhead :thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats a nice lookin dog Vdub. I couldnt have said it better


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


>


MMmmm!!! One of my fav "Bullies"!! And from my own state! And his name is my last name!! WEIRD!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha ty. pike's your last name and ur from sc? haha that is weird. whereabout are u from in sc? im in florence, if your around id be happy to have a playdate. hes REALLY good with other dogs. He just turned a yr old on the 4th, so hes still a baby. last time i weighed him, he weighed 52 lbs, but that was about 3 months ago. he hasnt gotten 2 much bigger, i think he'll probably be 65-70 lbs max. the DAY i weighed him was the 2nd pic i posted above. it was 10/12/08. im not sure though, this is my first bully so im not sure how the scale goes. i know they hit weird spurts. i'll whore just a little more =)








heres a vicious pic (no hands were harmed in this picture taking)








and heres my sweet boy
















RIGHT b4 he bucked her hehe, all fun and games until u get bucked


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, what a great boy! I live in Columbia. Well Irmo which is right outside Columbia. Play date would be cool I just have no license right now, so once I get that back I can do pretty much anything. Lol.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

not too far. about 2 hrs. what'd u lose ur license for oke::stick::angeldevi


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Simple Poss. in Sept. 2007, and then just been in trouble on and off since then. And before then. Been suspended since November 2007 and will be untill June 27th 2009. Imma tard.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont drive wit it!!!!!! #1 rule. haha. i learned that also the hard way. i got a simple poss. in 2000, but i did comm. service and didnt lose my license. im also in school, im going for RN, and i was scared it would mess up my financial aid. it didnt though, thankfully. See, i got in a wreck when i was 14. i was on my ATV and a motorcycle hit me doing between 90-120 they est. broke my right leg in 44 places, ended up being a right amputee. I've been to the same doc's since i was a baby. they wont give me pain pills for the hope that i "wont get hooked" but yet they expect me to work everyday and do everything through the pain. I have 2 kids that i have to support, so i have to work. I cant do it, so i have to get my own drugs, sigh. but either way, that's my life story, stay outta trouble! haha.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Let's set aside the fact the the creator of this breed has already admitted to out crossing and focus on the reality of it.
No amount of selective breeding between this,









And this,










Is going to create this,









Let's use some reasoning here please..

I don't need to breed or exsperiment with it to figure that one out.
Remember, we're still throwing out the omition so with that being said, if the end result was closer to the first pic then I would be half tempted to call it a posibility..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mgrgmr said:


> This question is very easy to answer. If you leave out biase and opinions.
> Yes, the Bully is an APBT..


*No the bully isn't a apbt,because the name apbt is a description of the job the dog preformed more than "just a name",bully's are not fighting dogs,so bully's are not apbts.*


mgrgmr said:


> Bully's(yes I know some are crossed, but not all) were breed for certain characteristics also. Now, you might say they look different, act different, and everything else, but alot of the game bred dogs now look different, act different, and everything else also. It was almost un heard of to have an APBT over 40-45 lbs. Now alot of Colby, Jeep, Boudreaux, Eli, Chinaman, etc.. have them over45lbs. Here is my rationalization on this. Since we do not know the exact formula from the begining, we cannot assume we know. If I take an APBT and breed it to one of the original breeds, I still have an APBT. AKC got there standard from a Colby dog. They AKC calls it American Staffordshire. The American Staffordshire has a different look and standard than the UKC and ADBA APBT. How can you have a different standard from the same exact dog?.


*In my humble opinion,because they are bred from diffrent type/lines used traditionaly for diffrent reasons,many amstaff type dogs in the ukc,more game style apbts in adba.*.Many good points in your post,i however happen to see thing's slightly diffrent.
Regards.


----------

